# cooking for fund raisers



## daddio (Jun 5, 2007)

i've had several people ask me about cooking butts for fund raising events for schools and such,they usually sell them for 20.00 to 25.00 dollars.my question is have any of you done this type of cooking and what kind of money do you make? these are not organizations where i really want to donate my time and all but i would cook for them,just not sure what to charge cause i know they have to make money also,any help would be great.


----------



## lisacsco (Jun 5, 2007)

For fundraisers, people volunteer thier time for the cause, you dont make money... Unless your a celebrity :)

You could ask them to buy the meats, but if you volunteer to smoke them, thats exactly what you do...volunteer.

Hope this helps.

Lisa


----------



## msmith (Jun 6, 2007)

Daddio I have done several benefits for people you are terminally I'll and could not fend for them selves. Most of them have passed on shortly afterwards. I did not charge for doing this everything I needed was furnished all I was out was my time, my smoker, my wood. I don't have any regrets at all I'm glad I could help and one day someone may have to do the same for me.


----------



## goat (Jun 6, 2007)

My experience with fund raisers has been that my pit, my labor, and my wood were part of the fund.  I do enjoy it, and will try to help anyone where I can.


----------



## daddio (Jun 6, 2007)

the groups that approached me were like ball teams,rasing money for trips so i wasn't sure,because i have no connection to them,they just had heard about my cooking and weren't happy with the butts from previous years. i absolutely would donate to a cause as you mentioned with the sick or something like that as a matter of fact we just did a donation for that this past sunday,believe me i understand about giving and the blessing you receive back.thanks for the responses


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 16, 2007)

i've done a lot of caterings & cook things but never a whole chunk kinda deal - (i'd do it like a cake walk)- fer a charity or fundraiser- plenty of tasters /testers- bid on the chunk. fer charity even guess $5.00 per lb. no matter type of meat- bring your own to smoke and keep onion/garlic on the pit & smoke flowing..............


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 16, 2007)

p.s. i am currently working on fatties,smoked turkey,sliced or shredded(we don't pull nothing but trucks in texas)brisket,ribeye sammies(a fave here)& hard sausagemaybe even hard link smoked pepperoni(mesquite style). anyway- just do dogs & burgs but check out my recipe fer meatloafs- that would sell smoked meatloaf & fatties rock


----------



## waywardson (Mar 30, 2008)

The bunch that I cook with does fundraising events almost exclusively, and while the money end of it does not always work the same, we are certainly donating our time & the use of the pits. For example, we did one 3-4 weeks ago (had to rake snow off the cookers) where everything was pre-sold. We did 144 slabs of ribs and 48 butts...fired the pits around 9:00 pm and delivered the meat about 10:30 the next morning. They took it from there. No idea what they sold things for or how much they made.

They paid us for the cost of the meat plus a nominal amount for the wood.


----------

